# USC SCA



## FilmFanatic (Jan 30, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone knew the amount of applicants that the School of Cinematic Arts receives. If you could specify transfer and freshman that would be greatly appreciated. I know that they accept 50 freshman and 50 transfer but I cant find out the amount of applicants anywhere.


----------



## Jayimess (Jan 30, 2009)

I believe the acceptance rate is below 10%, but I've got no exact numbers.

I wouldn't worry about who you're up against, just worry about you.

You'd be surprised...once you get here, everyone's just as surprised that they got in as the next guy.  There's no reliable formula or odds that any of us have been able to make sense of yet!

Best of luck!!


----------



## FilmFanatic (Jan 30, 2009)

Yea, Im just worrying now that I have sent everything off and have time to think. Are you talking about the graduate program though because I was asking about the undergraduate program.


----------



## suenos53 (Jan 30, 2009)

We've heard that the acceptance rate for undergraduate is like 2-4% but don't know. Like Jayimess said, most the undergrads are pretty thankful they got in. My daughter is first year production and I'd say she and her peers are a unique lot of very individualistic people...they've each really followed and developed their own passions (i.e. they were not chosen because of their tremendous SATs or grades but at least partly because they had developed very unique extracurricular interests such as dance, music, languages in addition to film). We've noticed the critical studies students are more the typical high school achievers. Don't forget about animation, screen writing and interactive media options, also! All  are part of the SCA at USC.


----------



## FilmFanatic (Jan 30, 2009)

The EC thing is good to hear. I am very involved in a non profit organization and actually dedicated a good portion to talk about it in my personal statement. I also am a musician and talked about that as well, and I have both of those on my portfolio list. I feel content with my materials, I spent almost 4 months on everything for USC. But I don't know about that 4% acceptance. It's out of my control now so I just sit back and wait for whatever is inside that envelope when it comes.


----------



## LucasMiller (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow- I had no idea the acceptance rate was that low. I have started to worry every day about getting in and I guess it is only going to get worse until the end of March.

I guess I hope to see you there next year. I'm also trying to get into production.


Lucas


----------



## FilmFanatic (Feb 12, 2009)

Yea, the acceptance is intimidating. I have come to a point in my college process where I am not freaking out anymore, I'm just relaxing and whatever happens happens. I don't need USC film school I just need a good film program, I will make it where I want to go regardless of the institution I attend.


----------



## suenos53 (Feb 14, 2009)

Totally agree. Relax. Don't focus on the numbers. USC is great but there are other great schools, too. Just look at the lists of schools people have posted on here. Emerson seems to have a great program and the students seem very supportive of each other. And word has it, they will set up an LA branch. Another USC option besides production and critical studies is to apply to interactive media (making video games) or animation. Many students with other majors also take film classes and get involved on film projects (lots of opportunities for that). 
The important thing is keep your mind and options open. Make the best of which ever program you match with! Then apply for internships to get more experience.


----------



## LucasMiller (Mar 15, 2009)

Anybody hear anything yet? I had a friend get into the main USC school last week. She has nothing to do with film though.


----------

